# Neck rash/ hair thinning ?



## jjv3189 (Dec 13, 2010)

Baxter has been losing a bit of hair in the front of his neck which I assumed was from his collar since he pulls on walks, so I've been talking his collar off and only putting it on right before going outside. It is a leather collar if that matters, and he has always used collars for walks...Today I took his collar off and there is some redness around his neck..it isn't moist and it doesn't appear to itch him at all. I have also noticed that his hair on his stomach and hind legs seems to be thinning lately, could be unrelated but IDK..anyone have any ideas of what this is ? There have been no changes in diet so I don't think its allergies. Here is a pic of the neck rash


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It could be so many things, from heat rash to infection to scabies. I would get it
checked out at the vet's, maybe get some antibiotic to treat it, and switch to
wearing a harness.


----------



## jjv3189 (Dec 13, 2010)

just an update i took him to the vet today..The vet also said it could be a number of things, they gave him antibiotics and a shot for inflammation..and he was biting at his butt so they expressed his anal glands as well.. he will be on medication for a week..antibiotics, something for itching , and something for inflammation


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so glad you took him to the vet! Hope he heals up fast. Sue


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

hope he gets better soon!  x


----------



## mickey123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi,
Really i am very sad for this problem so i hope solve this problem immediately.when solving this problem after use the soft dog collar because never be create this type of problem.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

jjv3189 said:


> just an update i took him to the vet today..The vet also said it could be a number of things, they gave him antibiotics and a shot for inflammation..and he was biting at his butt so they expressed his anal glands as well.. he will be on medication for a week..antibiotics, something for itching , and something for inflammation


I would look into purchasing the Epi Pet shampoo in addition to the medical attention. It will help the area to heal and the hair to grow back. Hope it turns out to be nothing serious.


----------



## jjv3189 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think he's starting to feel better. He's not pleased with his new harness though hehe


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

Glad he's doing better. He's giving you the eye for sure lol.


----------

